# Here's one I'm especially happy with



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 12, 2013)

This one is Hand Appliqued and hangs in our bedroom!


----------



## Badger (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow, very nice!!  Such talented people here!


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow!  That is beautiful!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 12, 2013)

I wish I could sew! My mom is the one that got the talent. This is great!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone !  Quilting is something that brings me great joy and satisfaction !


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 12, 2013)

Gorgeous! Can you share with us the significance of the different pieces that make up this beauty? I see a patriotic scheme but I'm not familiar with some of the pieces.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 12, 2013)

That's really pretty. Very nice. Awesome quilter you are.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 13, 2013)

Sammi_552 said:


> Gorgeous! Can you share with us the significance of the different pieces that make up this beauty? I see a patriotic scheme but I'm not familiar with some of the pieces.



Thank you!  No it's just a patriotic theme with traditional  appliqué  blocks!


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 13, 2013)

It like it is telling a story.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 13, 2013)

SoapPapaw said:


> It like it is telling a story.



We could have fun making one up!:grin:


----------



## judymoody (Apr 14, 2013)

Lovely! I used to quilt but nothing this ambitious. I can only afford one hobby at a time.  :sad:


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 14, 2013)

This is the story of Hans Fifer an immigrant from Germany. Hans and his wife Sonia arrived at Ellis Island on the Fourth of December 1823. Sonia was with child and mid term in the pregnacy. Hans convinced Sonia that thier child should be born an American. 

Sonia had no family remaining in Germany as her mother passed away during childbirth. Her father fell sick during the winter of 1817, just a week after her wedding. Some felt he hung on just long enough to see the daughter he raised single handed for 23 years get married to the carpenter's son. He had owned the local bakery and Sonia took over the day to day operations when she was 17, as he had suffered a stroke that resulted in his being unable to bake.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 14, 2013)

judymoody said:


> Lovely! I used to quilt but nothing this ambitious. I can only afford one hobby at a time.  :sad:



Yes, Judy it can be expensive.  I'm fortunate my husband has me totally spoiled.  That's why I make soap!  ( so spoiled I stink)


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 14, 2013)

SoapPapaw said:


> This is the story of Hans Fifer an immigrant from Germany. Hans and his wife Sonia arrived at Ellis Island on the Fourth of December 1823. Sonia was with child and mid term in the pregnacy. Hans convinced Sonia that thier child should be born an American.
> 
> Sonia had no family remaining in Germany as her mother passed away during childbirth. Her father fell sick during the winter of 1817, just a week after her wedding. Some felt he hung on just long enough to see the daughter he raised single handed for 23 years get married to the carpenter's son. He had owned the local bakery and Sonia took over the day to day operations when she was 17, as he had suffered a stroke that resulted in his being unable to bake.




WOW you're really good at this!  Only thing is the immigrants were from Norway on one side and Ireland the other!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful quilt and I admire your patience! I used to collect fabric because I said one day I'd teach myself to quilt. I'll probably never get around to it.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 14, 2013)

Hazel your still breathing so there's still time!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks! Your comment made me laugh. I don't think I'll ever do it. I don't even sew anymore and the table I used to lay out the material is covered with soap.  Maybe I should start jewelry making again since it doesn't take up much room.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 15, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Thanks! Your comment made me laugh. I don't think I'll ever do it. I don't even sew anymore and the table I used to lay out the material is covered with soap.  Maybe I should start jewelry making again since it doesn't take up much room.




I'm all about making you laugh!:crazy:


----------



## Hazel (Apr 15, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> I'm all about making you laugh!:crazy:



And sending me lovely soap! :wink:


----------



## twinmom (Apr 15, 2013)

Just beautiful!  Do you sell your work?


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 15, 2013)

No, but I give a lot away!


----------

